# Turtle eggs



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2008)

Has any one ever bred a turtle before? I found a western painted years ago right in the middle of a 4 way intersection. I felt sorry for it living in a 20gal aquarium so I gave it to my cousin who had a pond. He also has a western painted turtle that found her way into it on her own. They lived happily in the pond outside. I just got back from visiting my cousin and we found that they had eggs together. Has anybody ever hatched turtles before?


----------



## Moosashi (Mar 23, 2008)

you guys helped match-make the turtles and gave them a happy marriage! lol


----------



## Andrew (Mar 23, 2008)

Ask Rick, he's the resident turtle maniac.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah I guess :lol: both were probably dumped somewhere. Glad we found them, so can anybody give me some advice?


----------



## meanfoot (Mar 23, 2008)

here is a good site for information on this http://www.tortoise.org/general/eggcare.html

do a google search there is a lot of info on this,

jim o.


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2008)

Not too hard really. Go to: www.turtleforum.com Everything you could possibly want to know and somebody who knows all.

In the future I highly recommend you do not take turtles from the wild!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 24, 2008)

Rick said:


> In the future I highly recommend you do not take turtles from the wild!


I found the turtle on the street near a traffic light in the middle of a big hustling polluted city 3 blocks from my house. I did not

take it from the wild. It was probably someone's pet and it somehow escaped.


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2008)

Sparky said:


> I found the turtle on the street near a traffic light in the middle of a big hustling polluted city 3 blocks from my house. I did nottake it from the wild. It was probably someone's pet and it somehow escaped.


Well you didn't mention that now did ya? :lol: Go to that turtle forum. It's a site like this but for turtles.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2008)

Well I did say it was found in the middle of a 4 way intersection, which is probably not in the wild  Well, I went on turtle forums and looked things up. Still coulnd't find much but i'll keep looking. I'm not really into turtles, but I like studying on new animals that I haven't yet observed.


----------



## Rick (Mar 25, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Well I did say it was found in the middle of a 4 way intersection, which is probably not in the wild  Well, I went on turtle forums and looked things up. Still coulnd't find much but i'll keep looking. I'm not really into turtles, but I like studying on new animals that I haven't yet observed.


You know what I mean. Outdoors is the "wild" since they do wander and sometimes end up in the city. They are always talking about raising eggs on that forum. Maybe you could register and ask the question.


----------

